
Ask HN: How do you deal with the constant rejections as a cofounder? - didip
An HN comment on a different article really resonates with me.<p>That as a cofounder you get constant rejections from literally everyone, including people who won&#x27;t even use&#x2F;pay the product that you are building.<p>For those of you who are cofounders, that must be taking a huge toll on your emotional health, right? How do you deal with these?
======
bkanber
It's really tough. I bet that a good % of failed early stage startups fail
because the founders simply can't keep up with the rejection and negativity.

The simple truth is you just have to keep trying, for years and years
possibly, before something really hits.

Try not to think of them as rejections. Re-frame it as "this person isn't the
right user for us right now." That removes the emotional bent from it, and
maybe will force you to ask the question of "who IS the right user for us
right now, and who's the right user for us tomorrow?"

------
divbzero
Ignore it and fight through it!

It’s the equivalent of sore muscles that professional athletes feel after
training day after day.

